# Brand New To The Arts



## Taophree (May 15, 2008)

I found this forum because I am looking for something very specific. I couldn't find any valuable info anywhere else and am hoping someone here can help me out. 

The thing is, I am overweight. Not just a couple pounds, but pretty well overweight. I have been my whole life and I am just sick of TALKING about doing something about it and ready to DO something about it. 

I just got a full free weight set with all kinds of weights ($3 at a garage sale) and have been using that.  

Beyond that, I am absolutely drawn to the Arts.  This is where I am lost. As I said, Im pretty overweight... now, should I focus on just getting down in weight before I attempt the Arts? Or can I use a form of Martial Arts as a form of exercise to lose weight. Im not sure if the arts are just a good exercise to KEEP you in shape or can be used to GET you in shape. 

Or should I find a good exercise routine outside of the Arts to work on my weight problem and just use the Arts as a seperate thing for mental exercise and centering. 

I am interested in Chinese Martial Arts, the Shaolin lifestyle and Qigong. I am wondering what if any of the styles that fit that would be benificial to me in weight loss and training.

Thank you to anyone who can help.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 15, 2008)

As long as you're MD says its ok start training.

There are a lot of CMA styles, what is in your area that you are interested in?

Shaolin, trained as either the fighting Shaolin or the Modern Wushu forms will give you a tremendous workout, aerobic and strength. If it is Shaolin Wushu with Sanshou that is better than straight Modern Wushu but all are good workouts.


----------



## Drac (May 15, 2008)

Don't let the weight problem prevent you from training or even thinking that you cannot excell...Look at *Sammo Hung*, not a lightweight by any means but still VERY DEADLY...As *Xue* stated if the MD says your OK to train, THEN TRAIN...


----------



## Taophree (May 15, 2008)

Thank you so much for the encouragement. What I am curious about is whether there is a particular discipline that is sufficiant for weight loss, or if I need to use excercise that is designed for weight loss for the weight problem and martial arts as just an extra discipline. 

I am very interested in anything associated with the Shaolin, so I am looking into Shaolin Kung Fu, though I don't know that I am currently in the correct shape to practice that discipline yet.  I am very interested in Qigong and Tai Chi Chuan. Also looking into Wudang. Maybe they are all inter-connected......?

I read somewhere that Aikido could be good for weight loss. 

I am very open to suggestions of disciplines that might be better as far as losing weight.


Thanks


----------



## jks9199 (May 15, 2008)

Taophree said:


> Thank you so much for the encouragement. What I am curious about is whether there is a particular discipline that is sufficiant for weight loss, or if I need to use excercise that is designed for weight loss for the weight problem and martial arts as just an extra discipline.
> 
> I am very interested in anything associated with the Shaolin, so I am looking into Shaolin Wushu. I am also interested in Wing Chun and Tai Chi Chuan.
> 
> ...


I would suggest investing in some time with a personal trainer and a registered dietician.  They can help you directly with the issues of diet and exercise.  Find a martial arts class that you enjoy, and view it as a lifelong endeavor and just one tool towards weight control.  The simple truth is that most martial arts instructors are only trained at teaching their martial art, and conditioning for it's purposes.  They don't often have the training to know and understand the limits and special concerns that may exist if you're obese -- but they can supplement and build upon the work of a personal trainer, and give you something you enjoy as one of the ways you exercise.


----------



## Paul-M (May 16, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend Aikido, it's a brilliant art to learn but I don't think it's that good for losing weight...more of a skillful art than a physically exerting one. Shaolin Kung Fu is one of the most tiring workouts you'll get, so you're on the right track with that one, and if you have a gym membership, get on a Cross Trainer, they're brilliant for burning fat. Apart from that, diet is extremely important too.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 16, 2008)

Welcome and good luck!

I am serenely confident that the arts will help you balance many aspects of your life.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 16, 2008)

Go try a martial art, but don't worry about style or what people around you say about certain styles.  Just shop around and pick an INSTRUCTOR you feel comfortable with.  There are karate teachers who teach things that look more like taichi.  There are kickboxing teachers who can't kick well.  Style is irrelevant.  The teacher is the key.
Check your Yellow Pages, then call all local YMCA and community centers.  Quite often, the best schools are hidden in YMCA's.  Also, they charge half as much and many times can be well established schools.
One more thing, lifting weights may not burn any fat off of you, but would instead build muscle only.  That means you would gain weight from lifting those barbells and dumbells.  Try starting with some light cardio if you want a home program to lost weight with.

Good luck,

AoG


----------



## KELLYG (May 16, 2008)

When I started training I was 38 years old, and an expert couch potato.  The first classes I took were exhausting.  I've been training now for 6-7 years and I feel great.  I have more energy, more muscle tone, health status has improved 100%. I think that doing something physical, anything, is better than just sitting around.  Find a school that has instructors that you like and an environment that you like.  If possible, ask if you can take a few classes or at least watch a few classes, as a test, before you make up your mind. Then there ain't nothing to it but to do it. 

Of course if you suspect any current medical problems consult your DR before beginning.


----------



## HG1 (May 16, 2008)

You only have so much time & energy to put forth so prioritize what's most important. Keep in mind that martial arts training primary goal is to be good at that particular art. All other benefits will be secondary. Best of luck & welcome to MT!


----------



## 7starmarc (May 16, 2008)

The recommedation to work with a personal trainer and get some advice from a dietician are excellent. Also, consulting your personal physician is critical before starting ANY kind of new workout program, particularly if you have any doubts about your health status.

I can't say that you can definitely pick a MA by style to achieve those goals. Even within the same system, different instructors will have slightly different approaches -- some emphasizing the technical aspects, some the fitness/physical ones. Within the school I train at, the are variations from class to class with regards to physical demands of workouts (depending on instrutor, curriculum, etc.)

It's definitely true the CMA can be an excellent workout. This can be said of a lot of different MAs though. One thing you might consider is the availablity of a MMA gym. True, this usually doesn't involve traditional CMA training, but many of the gyms in my area (Orange County, California) are more conducive to achieving fitness goals -- sometmes with counseling, extra workout gear, etc. Also, I have found that, in general, these establishments tend to have more flexible class/workout schedules, which can be important in the beginning of a fitness program. CMA schools can be good, but the often don't provide the addition gym space, etc. that some of the MMA schools do.

The important thing is finding something that you will enjoy and stick to. Talk to the schools in your area. Have a frank discussion about your goals and concerns. If a school/gym is the place for you, you'll probably be able to tell.


----------



## Taophree (May 16, 2008)

Thank you for all the feedback. I am going to look into some of the schools around me. 

I think from what everyone is saying, that the martial arts will be the backbone of weight loss but not the causing exercise. 

The weight loss will come more from exercise designed for weight loss while the martial arts discipline will be the centering force that helps me stick with it. 

I am going to look into Tai Chi Chuan and Qigong as well as Aikido


----------



## Kacey (May 16, 2008)

People who wait until they get into shape to start martial arts training... generally don't start.  As others have said, find an instructor and a class that fits you - that's much more important than the style unless there's a particular style you're extremely interested in - and talk to your doctor before you start.  

A good instructor will work with you and your physical abilities and needs... and any instructor who tells you that you have to do what everyone else does _regardless_ of your physical abilities and needs doesn't want you as a student any more than you want that person as an instructor.

Good luck, and let us know how it's going!


----------



## CoryKS (May 17, 2008)

Taophree said:


> I think from what everyone is saying, that the martial arts will be the backbone of weight loss but not the causing exercise.


 
Depends on which art you choose.  Martial arts, as a generic term, regularly appears in news articles about top calorie-burning activities.  In my own experience, I lost a bunch of weight pretty quickly when I started kenpo.  Part of that was because I also had to start running to get my cardio endurance up, for fear that I would pass out in class.  

This bears repeating:


Kacey said:


> People who wait until they get into shape to start martial arts training... generally don't start.



I would have started twenty years earlier than I did, but thought I had to be in shape first.  What a shame.  Just start it now, perfect it later.


----------



## Mr G (May 17, 2008)

Congrats on making the decision to do something about your health.  It seem like you understand that weight loss and fitness are not completely identical.  Diet, medical advice, strength training, and marital arts will all help out.  A great thing about joining a martial arts school is surrounding yourself with positive people who understand this kind of completeness.  I would recommend you look at a couple schools that interest you, but pay attention to the instructor and the class.  See if this is a group that you feel will help you.  

As a side note, Check with you health insurance and you employer.  Many have programs that help pay for gym memberships and other healthy lifestyle choices.  

Good luck, keep in touch and let us know what you decide, and how it's going!


----------



## GradualProgression (Jun 3, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Go try a martial art, but don't worry about style or what people around you say about certain styles. Just shop around and pick an INSTRUCTOR you feel comfortable with. There are karate teachers who teach things that look more like taichi. There are kickboxing teachers who can't kick well. Style is irrelevant. The teacher is the key.
> Check your Yellow Pages, then call all local YMCA and community centers. Quite often, the best schools are hidden in YMCA's. Also, they charge half as much and many times can be well established schools.
> One more thing, lifting weights may not burn any fat off of you, but would instead build muscle only. That means you would gain weight from lifting those barbells and dumbells. Try starting with some light cardio if you want a home program to lost weight with.
> 
> ...


 

Actually lifting wieghts for 30 minutes burns the same amount of calories as running 6 mph for the same amount of time lifting wieghts also has the cool side effect of boosting your metobolism for 39 hours after the workout.

Remeber Wieght and Fat are 2 different things. Gaining lean muscle will also help in burning away fat. So lifting is a good if not must for every succeful workout regimen.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 3, 2008)

Congrats on maknig a decision to get into Martial Arts, it is further than a lot of people get.  Out of curiosity where do you live?  I would not worry about the weight issue , do not let it prevent you from going into a school to train. Your weight has nothing to do with it , and besdies, once you begin training and you modify your lifestlye , the pounds will start going away on their own. Just be prepared, to feel tired, some more tired, exhausted, for the first few months but believe me , once you get into the groove , you will want to go to class all teh time and you will notice your transformation. You can do it !!  ( sorry if I sounds liek Tony Little there   )


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 4, 2008)

hi i think you should join up to a school and on the days that you dont train in martial arts do your strength training followed by some conditioning like rope skipping, slow jogging for 20 mins or so.  also once you learn some techniques you can work that into your routine . im an ex wing chun guy and i have a chin up bar and a heavy bag out the back of my place so for eg i might do six chin ups followed by 1 min skipping followed by 100 punches on the bag then rest 2 mins and do that 6 times.  i find that short intense intervals really shred the fat off you. i wasnt hugely overweight but im 40 and now i can almost see my abs again oh and stop drinking beer that helps too. but if you can try and get a heavy bag and some boxing gloves and just go to town on the bag thats intense cardio right there. but make sure you get the ok from the doc before you start anything and good luck that fat will be burning off in no time


----------

